# Douglas Here



## Confusedpanda (Sep 5, 2019)

Hey all! My name is Douglas and i have come here looking for help with my marriage. My wife and i are high school sweet hearts and have been together for 10 years. Married for 8! My view on marriage is that once you say those famous words "I Do" it means you are there for each other "until death do us part". with that being said i have two beautiful children and currently looking for any advice that could help me. i would love as many opinions as possible.

Editing because i am having trouble posting in forums. it simples just won't let me.


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

So what is going on that you need help with .


----------

